# ERCP Question



## Pattymint (May 30, 2006)

Hello. Regarding my stomach pain, I have had a EGD, Scan. MRI, MRCP and EUS (endoscopic Ultrasound). They found nothing. It is recomended that I have an ERCP to rule out possibly SOD dysfunction. I have read that there is a significant risk of developing pancreatitus. I would like to hear from any of you that have had the ERCP and what the results were.


----------



## Jannybitt (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm sorry, Pattymint, but I've never heard of that test. Maybe a second opinion would be a good idea. Are they wanting to do this test because they found something on the other tests that would be indicative of needing this test?Hope you feel better whatever you decide!


----------



## Reta (Mar 10, 2007)

I have heard of an ERCP because my GI told me suspected I had SOD, which he has now changed his mind and says IBS. Yes, they list that as one of the side effects. It is an invasive procedure. I would get a second opinion before doing the test. He is planning on testing the pressure of your spinchter muscle or clipping the muscle? Did you have elevated liver function tests? Do you know what type of SOD he suspects? The ERCP is not effective all types of SOD.


----------



## 14515 (Nov 27, 2006)

pattymint please go to this website it is a community of those who suffer from sphincter of oddi dysfunction............SOD...........very informative....www.sod.drismail.com......good luck..........


----------



## UrbanUrbane (Jul 31, 2006)

Yes, the ERCP is very invasive and pancreatitis is a risk. I had an ERCP with sphincterotomy in October. I did not contract pancreatitis. My surgeon told me there was about a 10% chance. I've heard the risk can be higher for women (I'm female.) Recovery, which went well, was uncomfortable to say the least. But the pain I was having that was prompting the procedure was gone, and it was worth it.


----------



## Reta (Mar 10, 2007)

> quote:Originally posted by flanneryattymint please go to this website it is a community of those who suffer from sphincter of oddi dysfunction............SOD...........very informative....www.sod.drismail.com......good luck..........


Flannery will you check that URL it took me nowhere. I am very interested in finding someone that understands my frustrations.


----------

